
Slack pays stingy $1,750 reward for a desktop hijack vulnerability - mellosouls
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/slack-pays-stingy-1-750-reward-for-a-desktop-hijack-vulnerability
======
_Microft
The link is missing a trailing slash:

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/slack-pays-
st...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/slack-pays-
stingy-1-750-reward-for-a-desktop-hijack-vulnerability/)

Re-submitting it with the correct link might be the easiest solution?

~~~
mellosouls
Thanks for the catch. I clipped off the amp before posting but didn't check it
was valid.

I tried reposting but it's now a duplicate :)

Resubmitted alternative story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24341216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24341216)

------
swiley
Are we doomed to be stuck with these awful chat apps? Webex makes me miss MS
lynch.

